# Which grocery store in Nassau is better?



## LMD (Jan 29, 2016)

Super Value or City Market? Which one is better?? 
We are leaving today and taxi said she can stop at either on the way to Harborside. We are bring some food items but will need to pick up eggs, water, liquor, fruit, vegetables. Thank you!!


----------



## SandyPGravel (Jan 29, 2016)

LMD said:


> Super Value or City Market? Which one is better??
> We are leaving today and taxi said she can stop at either on the way to Harborside. We are bring some food items but will need to pick up eggs, water, liquor, fruit, vegetables. Thank you!!



We went to Super Value, the one mid island, our taxi driver (Sandra of Sandra's taxi service) said prices were better at that one.  I can't attest to the other market.  But either way everything is $$$ on New Providence.  Liquor store is also very close to this location if you are so inclined.  We were staying on Paradise island and the prices were higher on Paradise than at this liquor store.  Hope this helps.  (We were there 2nd week of November, 2015)


----------



## LMD (Jan 29, 2016)

*Thanks!*

Awesome thanks! We are using the same taxi service


----------



## custcarcen (Mar 14, 2016)

Anyone have any other advice on either the grocery stores or taxi service ?
Group of 7 traveling in July.


----------



## ownsmany (Mar 22, 2016)

*Taxi*

How much was taxi from airport with grocery stop on way.


----------



## SandyPGravel (Mar 22, 2016)

ownsmany said:


> How much was taxi from airport with grocery stop on way.



From airport to Harborside, 5 people + luggage, with stop was $50 + tip.


----------



## lily28 (Mar 22, 2016)

I was quoted $15 extra for 1 hour grocery stop or $10 for 1/2 hour


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 22, 2016)

SandyPGravel said:


> From airport to Harborside, 5 people + luggage, with stop was $50 + tip.



That sounds good. Was it approx. 1/2 hour stop and the important question from my DH, can you buy beer in the supermarket or do you get it at the liquor store???


----------



## SandyPGravel (Mar 30, 2016)

GrayFal said:


> That sounds good. Was it approx. 1/2 hour stop and the important question from my DH, can you buy beer in the supermarket or do you get it at the liquor store???



Oops sorry didn't see this until now.  Hope my answer isn't too late.  The grocery store did not have alcohol, but the liquor store is right around the corner and Sandy will stop there too.  (If you go to the Super Value mid-island)  I don't think we were there for 1/2 hour, I pack a lot to take along.  I think she just quoted a price for the stop, not how long the stop would be.

Definitely buy at the liquor store on New Providence, don't wait to buy on Paradise, 10 to 20% higher on Paradise.  

Have fun!!


----------



## stevio99 (Apr 11, 2016)

You may want to consider car rental too.  You can rent budget from airport to their shirley park office at the end of the bridge for $55 total (including tax, VAT, etc, using code X443049).  I usually tell the people at the shirley park office to drive me back to atlantis and they do it.  This makes it much more enjoyable cause you can stop at the real daq shack on the way and shop for groceries at your leisure.  It also lets you cruise around the island the first night for dinner, etc.  At least another option to consider.


----------

